# Dirty Distress



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Honduran Rosewood with a unique grain to it. The call is set up for distress calling. It should do: Fawn, Pup, Ki-Yi, Jack Rabbit, Cottontail, and bird. It is not much of a coaxer, it is setup to be louder than that. This would be the medium volume kin to the calls I have been selling. No howls from this one though. (maybe a pup but I won't claim that).

I am asking $13. That includes shipping.









A little high pitched bunny for ya guys
View attachment ItsGotMe.mp3


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! I'm gonna have to get a job !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Don!

I forgot to mention. Just PM me if you want the call.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice little call, I really like the looks of that barrel.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rick ! You have been working hard at it and it really shows. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Rich Cronk said:


> Nice little call, I really like the looks of that barrel.


 Personally, I dont look down barrels--no matter how good they look !!! Just Sayin......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking call! I'm with Don, gonna have to get a job. I've sure seen some nice calls on this site lately, would love to try em all.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A wise motto Ralph.

Thank you guys. I have been working hard at it. I am going through delrin like it is free and my notebook looks like a schizophrenic wrote it. LOL In all seriousness I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Nice looking call! I'm with Don, gonna have to get a job. I've sure seen some nice calls on this site lately, would love to try em all.


Thank you. No hunting means more call making. It helps satisfy the itch.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Thank you. No hunting means more call making. It helps satisfy the itch.


Just give me some time, I will own one of your calls, as well as the other call makers from this site. I've been using different types of calls for years. I started by using factory made calls which got me hooked on calling predators. I then after several years switched to an e-call that I use off and on. Lately I have reverted mostly back to hand calls. I have been trying some custom made handcalls, and to me it is much more rewarding to use a call that somebody has put their time and heart into producing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My thoughts exactly Ruger. I find it more rewarding to use hand calls over ecalls. Electronic calls have great sound and there are many advantages..... I just don't find it as fun. Everything else in my life depends on batteries. Cell phones, computers..... the list goes on. I prefer to keep them out of my hunting as much as possible.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The call is sold. Thank you Steve.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Your Welcome!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks and sounds great.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dirty distress sounds like a h__ker who got ripped off...lmao does the call sound like that ?









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Tom..... I don't have any experience in that area.... Maybe you can enlighten us on how that sounds. I bet I can make a call sound like it though. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

One time at band camp.....lol. You're gonna have to patent that name now Rick. It's a good one !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I dated a h--ker once.....her name was Sharon Peters......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I dated a h--ker once.....her name was Sharon Peters......


I had to look that up Tom as I didn't have a clue what you were talking about!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I had to look that up Tom as I didn't have a clue what you were talking about!


The 2 oo's or Sharon Peters!!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> The 2 oo's or Sharon Peters!!!!!!


Sharon Peters!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

There is a really cute, no Beautiful blond who works at my local Kwik shop. I went in there this morning to buy some snuff, and I see her sitting at the computer desk. I walked over and told her that I had a very important question. I got down on one knee and asked "If i were 30 years younger, would you Marry me?" She looked me straight in the eyes and said she would think about it. I know this seems off topic, but I had a Prairiewolf call around my neck at the time. This thread being about a call, well I had a call with me, called on a girl, reeled her in close but she slipped away unscathed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you stress your cooking and cleaning skills Rich ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Rich.... Nice tie in there! Maybe you should have played her a song on that call.

Tom I think you are right. I think the name will stick.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> LOL Rich.... Nice tie in there! Maybe you should have played her a song on that call.
> 
> Tom I think you are right. I think the name will stick.


--------------------------
I actually did sing her a few words, probably a month or so ago.
I'd walk for miles-
For a Smile-
From my pretty young Pammy-
I want her to know-
That I love her so.


----------

